# Your Guilty Pleasures



## dirtmover (Dec 12, 2013)

Hey get your mind out of the gutter.  lol 

 What is something that people would make fun of you endlessly if they found out i.e. Free and his 3 wolves shirts and Pardus and his affinity towards livestock especially the wooly kind.  I will start it off:

Hi my name is Dirtmover and I like to watch Phineas and Ferb, ICary, and Shake it Up.  No I don't have children and I can justify it but in reality I like the storylines and they make me laugh.  I have also been known to watch Go Diego Go with a friends little daughter and really wanted to know if baby jaguar was going to make it to Jaguar mountain.  I also talk to my dogs in complete sentences and answer for them in distinct voices.

Ok whose next lol


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 12, 2013)

Phineas and Ferb are amusing.


----------



## AWP (Dec 12, 2013)

I felt dirty watching iCarly until Sam turned 18.

I listen to Limp Bizkit once or twice a year.

THE THREE WOLF SHIRT IS NOT A GUILTY PLEASURE. IT IS A LIFESTYLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scubadew (Dec 12, 2013)

The show Chopped.


----------



## AMRUSMCR (Dec 12, 2013)

Porter's Ridge.  I love the Bearman.


----------



## mac21 (Dec 12, 2013)

I enjoy FAR too many things on the Bravo network.


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 12, 2013)

Southpark.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 12, 2013)

Bad Ink ....   because I can't believe the tattoos people get and want to see how the artists can fix them.  (eta - and because Ruckus is such a character, I think of him as a smaller goateed version of Free)


----------



## Muppet (Dec 12, 2013)

I talk to my cat Bozko and he talks back to me. Under a friends suggestion, I listened to Manilow on You Tube....and I liked it. I feel dirty now. Oh, when I have a cold and can't breathe, I love using nasal spray.I guess I am addicted to fucking breathing.

F.M.


----------



## TLDR20 (Dec 12, 2013)

Sons of Anarchy... It is a soap opera for men... And it is terrible, but I still watch it. 

I also watch some of the things my wife does and don't hate them. I will refrain from saying what they are.

Also boiled peanuts.


----------



## Muppet (Dec 12, 2013)

I watched Twilight with Kim a few years ago. I am not ashamed of that and would give my life to the devil to do that again.

F.M.


----------



## elle (Dec 12, 2013)

This Hour Has 22 Minutes.

It's Canadian political satire (yes, we have this). It's left, right, center, off the chart sometimes and Canadian and I chortle at us!


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 12, 2013)

I like hallmark movies, still enjoy watching Daniel Boon reruns, and I've seen all of the Disney "Princess Movies" enough to know them by heart...mainly b/c my girls love them and require one a day.

I love beef Ramon noodles with ranch style beans and rotel mixed together.

I talk to my dog Texas, and he understands me, and responds in barks and grunts.

I attend a fake tea/dinner party once a week with my kids, normally Sat/Sun morning.

I listen to classical music from time to time, to relax and think.


----------



## Muppet (Dec 12, 2013)

I hold Bozko when he gets loud and starts meowing loud at 03:00 and he likes it / calms him down.

F.M.


----------



## racing_kitty (Dec 12, 2013)

Every so often, I will listen to the Monkees.

I'll sit and watch ID (Investigation Discovery) for hours. 

Say what you will about the hippy fucks who run it, but I'll descend upon a pint of Ben and Jerry's Phish Food like a starving locust.

While I'm not high maintenance, I do actually have a girly streak when it comes to skin care.  How else can a girl deploy to Iraq four times and still look ten years younger than she really is?  *No shit... someone I was stationed at Hood with, who got out before OIF kicked off, recently sent me a message on FB asking "How in the hell is that {I} NEVER age? "*


----------



## Chopstick (Dec 12, 2013)

Two words: Candy Crush.  
I need help.


----------



## Muppet (Dec 12, 2013)

Chopstick said:


> Two words: Candy Crush.
> I need help.



Yep...you do Chop! As you see on crackbook, I delete people that force that shit on me.

F.M.


----------



## Chopstick (Dec 12, 2013)

Firemedic said:


> Yep...you do Chop! As you see on crackbook, I delete people that force that shit on me.
> 
> F.M.


It is all Boon's fault!


----------



## Th3 Maelstr0m (Dec 12, 2013)

I have this on my workout playlist.





I regret nothing.


----------



## goon175 (Dec 12, 2013)

writing poetry


----------



## Muppet (Dec 12, 2013)

Th3 Maelstr0m said:


> I have this on my workout playlist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I will p.m. my home address. I need to, at your earliest convience, send me your man card for prompt and brutal stamping. I will send it back when you provide proof of listening to either country or classic rock... Thanks in advance.

F.M.


----------



## tmroun01 (Dec 12, 2013)

Aghh well if we are spilling the beans, on the way to the gym I look for Katy Perry's "Roar" on the radio.:-"


----------



## Centermass (Dec 12, 2013)

This song....for some reason, I have the lead singers voice  (Lizzy Plapinger) stuck in my head. It's that haunting and serene all at the same time.

That and Hersheys syrup with milk on occasion.


----------



## tova (Dec 12, 2013)

I love the older arcade game where you sit in the booth as a race-car driver and just let 'er rip! I also enjoy it when my family has gone out for a few hours and I can crank up my music to my comfort level and caterwhaul along.


----------



## Blizzard (Dec 12, 2013)

Nickelback.  That's right, bitches, they rock!


----------



## Centermass (Dec 12, 2013)

Blizzard said:


> Nickelback.  That's right bitches, they rock!



Uh oh....someone just made the list.


----------



## Muppet (Dec 12, 2013)

Blizzard said:


> Nickelback.  That's right, bitches, they rock!



DO PUSH UPS AND FLUTTER KICKS YOU GOD DAMN HEATHEN!

F.M.


----------



## medicchick (Dec 12, 2013)

I don't think I have any.  I'm a female so I can get away with liking shows like Project Runway and me liking/knowing how to use guns and reload is "cool".  

I guess cooking?  I'm sure RP will be along at some point to point something out.:-/


----------



## reed11b (Dec 13, 2013)

I have a nickleback song on my work-out playlist; burn it to the ground. 
Reed


----------



## Dame (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm a magpie. If it's shiny, I want it. (This includes bald shiny pates.)

I'm also an analog fiend. If it's hand operated and works, I want it. I can easily walk away from a new computer but show me a working 1920s Underwood or Bakelite 1950s rotary Ma Bell and I can't resist.


----------



## digrar (Dec 13, 2013)

My favourite Australian comedian is a Kiwi.


----------



## JHD (Dec 13, 2013)

Dame said:


> I'm a magpie. If it's shiny, I want it.



LOL.  Me too!  My other guilty pleasure is watching Scandal.  And old episodes of Friends and Seinfeld.  Not on purpose, but when I see them on, I can't turn away.


----------



## Kaboom (Dec 13, 2013)

I have playlists on Youtube with manymany Eminem songs. I also enjoy Castle and the main reason is cause i think Castle and Beckett are perfect for each other


----------



## SpitfireV (Dec 13, 2013)

digrar said:


> My favourite Australian comedian is a Kiwi.



John Clarke?


----------



## Th3 Maelstr0m (Dec 13, 2013)

Firemedic said:


> I will p.m. my home address. I need to, at your earliest convience, send me your man card for prompt and brutal stamping. I will send it back when you provide proof of listening to either country or classic rock... Thanks in advance.
> 
> F.M.



If it makes you feel any better, that song is sandwiched between "Immigrant Song" by Led Zeppelin & "Battle Born" by Five Finger Death Punch.


----------



## Muppet (Dec 13, 2013)

I like the show with the 3 hot bitches that play witches. I used to watch it with Kim. Primarly because the girls were damn hot bitches and I think Kim knew I watched it because of that...Charmed. That's the show. purr. Yep. I purred over those girls.

F.M.


----------



## Gypsy (Dec 13, 2013)

I don't feel guilty about any of my pleasures.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 13, 2013)

Peanut butter sammiches...  cheap peanut butter on whole wheat/7 grain bread...   maybe a little honey on them...


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 13, 2013)

Nutella and crunchy peanut butter on white bread.


----------



## Dame (Dec 13, 2013)

RackMaster said:


> Nutella and crunchy peanut butter on white bread.


 No bacon!? That IS a guilty pleasure.


----------



## 0699 (Dec 13, 2013)

racing_kitty said:


> I'll sit and watch ID (Investigation Discovery) for hours.


 
_Disappeared_.  I was laughing at my wife when she said "They need more people to disappear; all they ever show is reruns."  Not what she meant, but that's what came out of her mouth... 

Side note: A friend of my FILs said she "Saw a black bear going from Myrtle Beach to Georgetown." and I said "How did you know he was going to Georgetown?" 

70s music, especially the disco queens
Motown music
70s TV; I'm working my way through _Emergency_ and _SWAT_ on Netflix.
Bacon
_Spongebob Squarepants
Modern Family_


----------



## x SF med (Dec 13, 2013)

dude.... everybody loves Motown and the Berry Gordy/George Clinton magic...   Stevie Wonder, Parliament/Funkadelic, the Four Tops, Kool and the Gang....


----------



## 0699 (Dec 13, 2013)

x SF med said:


> dude.... everybody loves Motown and the Berry Gordy/George Clinton magic...   Stevie Wonder, Parliament/Funkadelic, the Four Tops, Kool and the Gang....


 
Surprising, based on how people look at me when I'm driving down the road with my music playing...


----------



## x SF med (Dec 13, 2013)

0699 said:


> Surprising, based on how people look at me when I'm driving down the road with my music playing...



they're heathens, ignore them....  unless it's disco, then you deserve to be tortured, mutilated and your body hidden at the bottom of a garbage dump.  (MOO, YMMV)


----------



## 0699 (Dec 13, 2013)

x SF med said:


> they're heathens, ignore them....  unless it's disco, then you deserve to be tortured, mutilated and your body hidden at the bottom of a garbage dump.  (MOO, YMMV)


 
Yeah, sometimes it's disco.  Come out here and kick my ass for listening to disco.  Let me know when you're flying in so I can pick you up at the airport and have the guest room made up.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 13, 2013)

0699 said:


> Yeah, sometimes it's disco.  Come out here and kick my ass for listening to disco.  Let me know when you're flying in so I can pick you up at the airport and have the guest room made up.



as long as I bring my sharpening gear, all is forgiven, isn't it?  Cuz that makes momma very happy when her kitchen knives are sharp and pretty.


----------



## Kraut783 (Dec 13, 2013)

Family guy..... I know...silly, but I love it.

South Park too.


----------



## JHD (Dec 13, 2013)

Listening to, and looking at, Harry Connick, Jr.


----------



## CDG (Dec 13, 2013)

Candy Crush.

I don't mind when a Kesha song comes on at the gym.


----------



## Muppet (Dec 13, 2013)

CDG said:


> Candy Crush.
> 
> I don't mind when a Kesha song comes on at the gym.



Really bro? Kesha? Jesus! LMAO.

F.M.


----------



## CDG (Dec 13, 2013)

Firemedic said:


> Really bro? Kesha? Jesus! LMAO.
> 
> F.M.



I know.  Shit's just so goddamned catchy!


----------



## rlowery60 (Dec 13, 2013)

Bacon, old westerns (in black and white), listening to classical music when alone at home


----------



## Muppet (Dec 13, 2013)

Bondage.....

F.M.


----------



## Teufel (Dec 13, 2013)

Go ahead and put NOT SAFE FOR WORK if you want me to contribute to this thread!


----------



## digrar (Dec 14, 2013)

SpitfireV said:


> John Clarke?



That's the one. One of my favourites anyway.


----------



## TH15 (Dec 14, 2013)

Game of Thrones.

And 48 Hours.. Even though A&E sucks.


----------



## elle (Dec 14, 2013)

Ancient Aliens, if it can't be explained it must be aliens

Ghost Hunters and Ghost Adventures.  The number of times they say "dude" or "did you hear that?", should be a drinking game.

We PVR all of them


----------



## JHD (Dec 14, 2013)

50 Shades of Gray trilogy and The League on FX


----------



## Muppet (Dec 14, 2013)

Chicago Fire on t.v. / Tuesday nights while at work. We usually critique the whole damned time.

F.M.


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 14, 2013)

Dame said:


> No bacon!? That IS a guilty pleasure.



No that's mandatory sustinence with no guilt involved.


----------



## LibraryLady (Dec 14, 2013)

My guilty pleasure is ridiculing people (politely) when they claim 50 Shades of Grey is "one of the best written books EVER!"

Food? Peanut butter and brown sugar sandwiches. Anything Alfredo/creamy heartattackness.

LL


----------



## reed11b (Dec 14, 2013)

Trader Joe's cookie butter and creamed honey sandwiches. Donuts.
Reed


----------



## racing_kitty (Dec 14, 2013)

Sitting up with a good malbec, dark chocolate, and some Holst or Mozart as I sit in a near-scalding hot bubble bath.

After drying off from same bath, another glass of malbec, with more dark chocolate, and watch Hill Street Blues on DVD.  Loved that show as a kid (thanks, Dad).


----------



## reed11b (Dec 14, 2013)

Lots of Anime with the kiddo's (when the wife is out).
Reed


----------



## Queeg (Dec 14, 2013)

I know Robotech doesn't really count as anime but I stil watch the hell out of it.  Love that opening sequence. 

'Flight of the Intruder', c'mon it's got INTRUDERS _and_ SKYRAIDERS and a frickin' all star cast.

Oh yeah, Nutella.


----------



## Salt USMC (Dec 14, 2013)

I'll admit it: I used to watch Dragonball Z when I was a youngin'


----------



## Coyote (Dec 14, 2013)

I've always LOVED early 1900's music. Playing Fallout 3 only made me love it more. It's the only thing that keeps me sane when roommates are blasting 2chainz  and other garbage.


----------



## digrar (Dec 15, 2013)

Deathy McDeath said:


> I'll admit it: I used to watch Dragonball Z when I was a youngin'



We've got people that young on the board?


----------



## Salt USMC (Dec 15, 2013)

digrar said:


> We've got people that young on the board?


Come on now!  I'm nearly 30.  This isn't entirely an old folk's home!


----------



## Ranger Psych (Dec 15, 2013)

medicchick said:


> I don't think I have any.  I'm a female so I can get away with liking shows like Project Runway and me liking/knowing how to use guns and reload is "cool".
> 
> I guess cooking?  I'm sure RP will be along at some point to point something out.:-/



Her?  Hair trinkets.  IE, barettes, centerpiece combs, and the plethora of hairsticks.

Me?  Internet games and comics.


----------



## JHD (Dec 15, 2013)

LibraryLady said:


> My guilty pleasure is ridiculing people (politely) when they claim 50 Shades of Grey is "one of the best written books EVER!"
> 
> Food? Peanut butter and brown sugar sandwiches. Anything Alfredo/creamy heartattackness.
> 
> LL



A hate, really, on a guilty pleasure thread?  Ouch, harsh.  I never said it was one of the best written books, ever.  I might sound like a guy who says he only reads Playboy for the articles, but even with gratuitous sex aside, I did like the story.  I call it my guilty pleasure because I would never tell my mother I actually read it, and I read it on my tablet so no one else knew I was reading it.


----------



## SpitfireV (Dec 15, 2013)

digrar said:


> That's the one. One of my favourites anyway.



His best move was moving there. Did wonders for his career- was nothing here in NZ for him really. He's fantastic I love his stuff.


----------



## LibraryLady (Dec 15, 2013)

racing_kitty said:


> Sitting up with a good malbec, dark chocolate, and some Holst or Mozart as I sit in a near-scalding hot bubble bath.
> 
> After drying off from same bath, another glass of malbec, with more dark chocolate, and watch Hill Street Blues on DVD.  Loved that show as a kid (thanks, Dad).



Ain't no guilt here for eating awesome chocolate and drinking wonderful red wine to go with it.  Chocolate is the 5th basic food group and you MUST have some every day.  Always best to have good quality food going in the body so I always get good chocolate!   That's my story and I'm sticking to it!  



JHD said:


> A hate, really, on a guilty pleasure thread?  Ouch, harsh.  I never said it was one of the best written books, ever.  I might sound like a guy who says he only reads Playboy for the articles, but even with gratuitous sex aside, I did like the story.  I call it my guilty pleasure because I would never tell my mother I actually read it, and I read it on my tablet so no one else knew I was reading it.



Uh.... My screen name?  That's what I do... :-" now do you get why I HATE that particular piece of drivel so much? :wall: Oh... and did you know it's being made into a movie?  It's gonna be hilarious to hear and not just read a British accent on a Native Northwesterner...:dead: 


LL


----------



## JHD (Dec 15, 2013)

LibraryLady said:


> Ain't no guilt here for eating awesome chocolate and drinking wonderful red wine to go with it.  Chocolate is the 5th basic food group and you MUST have some every day.  Always best to have good quality food going in the body so I always get good chocolate!   That's my story and I'm sticking to it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As is my sister.  I haven't admitted to her either that I have read it.  And, yes, I will be seeing the movie with a few friends even so.  Like a train wreck...


----------



## AWP (Dec 15, 2013)

I once read a few pages of 50 Shades of Crap. I've seen better prose on port-a-john walls.


----------



## policemedic (Dec 16, 2013)

Disney movies.  



OK, pretty much anything Disney.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Dec 16, 2013)

Drinking...heavily...regularly...


----------



## RetPara (Dec 16, 2013)

You clowns are too young to know and wouldn't understand anyway......


----------



## nobodythank you (Dec 16, 2013)

Ok a lot of these things mentioned are just fun things you enjoy. I believe the objective was something that would be embarassing if you were caught doing, watching, listening to it. Wanking it doesn't count....

To that end... Chick music. It's a separate genre on my playlist.. Agulera (sp?), Perry, Dion, TLC, En Vogue, Lopez, ect... If during a shuffle any of those came up I would claim it was a block copy from someone else.


----------



## AWP (Dec 16, 2013)

ke4gde said:


> To that end... Chick music. It's a separate genre on my playlist.. Agulera (sp?), Perry, Dion, TLC, En Vogue, Lopez, ect... If during a shuffle any of those came up *I would claim it was a block copy from someone else*.



That might work with people who don't know you....


----------



## nobodythank you (Dec 16, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> That might work with people who don't know you....


LoL it indeed did work most of the time. Usually the ones who knew me would admit a similar guilt...


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 4, 2015)

Bump

LL


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 4, 2015)

I've been getting fat on Natures Bakery Fig Bars lately.

http://naturesbakery.com


----------



## CDG (Mar 4, 2015)

I play Clash of Clans.


----------



## AKkeith (Mar 4, 2015)

Clash of Clans is my guilty pleasure for sure.


----------



## x SF med (Mar 4, 2015)

RackMaster said:


> I've been getting fat ...lately, well for a long while now, and I steal the baby's food if I feel I need more calories.



fixed it for you


----------



## nobodythank you (Mar 4, 2015)

x SF med said:


> fixed it for you


Careful, do not provoke the Canadian black grizzly food bear...






+1 for cross thread


----------



## policemedic (Mar 4, 2015)

Firefly.  And I'm seriously considering attending Wizard World Comic Con.


----------



## racing_kitty (Mar 5, 2015)

Harry Potter, books and movies.  I am a shameless Harry Potter fanatic.  When the book series was first rolling out, and everyone was going apeshit over it, I heaped more than my fair share of ridicule and scorn upon it.  Then came a moment when I had run out of books to read, and there sat "Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone."  I finished that one and "Chamber of Secrets" pretty quickly, but "Prisoner of Azkaban" was what officially got me hooked on the whole franchise.  

The fact that they cast Alan Rickman as Severus Snape didn't exactly break my heart, either.  That man could charge $19.95/min just to read the phone book and I'd pay it.


----------



## x SF med (Mar 5, 2015)

Duran-Duran music....  Ordinary World is one song that immediately comes to mind.


----------



## SpitfireV (Mar 5, 2015)

x SF med said:


> Duran-Duran music....  Ordinary World is one song that immediately comes to mind.




I'm quite partial to The Reflex myself.


----------



## 8654Maine (Mar 5, 2015)

ABBA and disco.

Singing.  Country music karaoke.

Dancing.  Ballroom.  I love dancing with the wife.


----------



## Dame (Mar 5, 2015)

I'm just gonna leave this right here. :-"



Ocoka One said:


> Big booty is my kryptonite.





Ocoka One said:


> You need to put some big booty on that ride. Big booty is my kryptonite.


----------



## Grunt (Mar 5, 2015)

8654Maine said:


> ABBA...



Indeed...that is good stuff...


----------



## medicchick (Mar 5, 2015)

Musicals.  RP hates them, Bibby loves them so we watch a few when he's out of town.


----------



## 0699 (Mar 5, 2015)

8654Maine said:


> ABBA and disco.
> 
> Singing.  Country music karaoke.
> 
> Dancing.  Ballroom.  I love dancing with the wife.



Glad I'm not the only jar head that likes ABBA.


----------



## 8654Maine (Mar 5, 2015)

Ok, this goes nowhere else.

For ABBA fans, Australian movie:  "Muriel's Wedding".  Total chick flick.  Great soundtrack.

Totally lost my man card for the day.

But had a gf at the time who was a total ABBA fan.  WOW is all I'll say.


----------



## x SF med (Mar 6, 2015)

Oh.... other music.... not really a guilty pleasure, but a band made up of 3 veterans and the son of a veteran...  Madison Rising.
Lots of hype for their version of the Star Spangled banner, but I'm partial to Hallowed Ground and Before the Hyphens came.

I've seen them live...  and had a few too many beers with them in Las Vegas... pretty decent guys.   Don't listen to their music if you are a liberal, your head will explode.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 6, 2015)

racing_kitty said:


> Harry Potter, books and movies.  I am a shameless Harry Potter fanatic.  When the book series was first rolling out, and everyone was going apeshit over it, I heaped more than my fair share of ridicule and scorn upon it.  Then came a moment when I had run out of books to read, and there sat "Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone."  I finished that one and "Chamber of Secrets" pretty quickly, but "Prisoner of Azkaban" was what officially got me hooked on the whole franchise.
> 
> The fact that they cast Alan Rickman as Severus Snape didn't exactly break my heart, either.  That man could charge $19.95/min just to read the phone book and I'd pay it.


 
I read the books and POA was a turning point for me too. My oldest son is the same age as Daniel Radcliffe, so he matured at the same rate as Harry, Hermione and Ron, and that made the whole HP experience even better. And I'm with you on Alan Rickman, the only man who can make two mundane words memorable: "Get.  Out."  

My wife identifies with Mrs Weasley and has delivered a number of "howlers" to our sons.


----------



## CDG (Mar 6, 2015)

x SF med said:


> Oh.... other music.... not really a guilty pleasure, but a band made up of 3 veterans and the son of a veteran...  Madison Rising.
> Lots of hype for their version of the Star Spangled banner, but I'm partial to Hallowed Ground and Before the Hyphens came.
> 
> I've seen them live...  and had a few too many beers with them in Las Vegas... pretty decent guys.   Don't listen to their music if you are a liberal, your head will explode.



Just looked them up on iTunes.  After fighting through the clearly liberal conspiracy that kept shutting it down when I tried to play their songs, I got it to work.  Good shit, really good shit.


----------



## x SF med (Mar 6, 2015)

CDG said:


> Just looked them up on iTunes.  After fighting through the clearly liberal conspiracy that kept shutting it down when I tried to play their songs, I got it to work.  Good shit, really good shit.



Since you listened to their stuff, you now know why I put the line in my other post "...If you are a liberal, your head will explode."

Constitutional rock...   Next link up I should wear the shirt I got from those guys.


----------



## Scubadew (Mar 11, 2015)

x SF med said:


> Oh.... other music.... not really a guilty pleasure, but a band made up of 3 veterans and the son of a veteran...  Madison Rising.
> Lots of hype for their version of the Star Spangled banner, but I'm partial to Hallowed Ground and Before the Hyphens came.
> 
> I've seen them live...  and had a few too many beers with them in Las Vegas... pretty decent guys.   Don't listen to their music if you are a liberal, your head will explode.



The lead singer was an FMF Corpsman. He came to visit my classmates and I a little before our graduation some time ago in NC. He was very cool and well spoken.


----------

